# VISA (sibling in USA) ... help!



## GIN&TONIC (Nov 1, 2010)

I need some urgent advice. My birth certificate does not show my father's name, so if my siblings in USA provides documents for proof of relationship between all of us, how can I?

I'm the last child born (out of wedlock) and they have both parents on their birth certificate. It's just me.

I know he his my father, we all look alike it's uncanny but I know I will have difficulty obtaining any written confirmation from my mother to admit he his my father. We have always known we are related but I didn't see the need to have him on my birth certificate over the years.

How can I apply for a visa without this information? Would a DNA test be sufficient?


----------



## GIN&TONIC (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anyone at least know where I can find out??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

GIN&TONIC said:


> I need some urgent advice. My birth certificate does not show my father's name, so if my siblings in USA provides documents for proof of relationship between all of us, how can I?
> 
> I'm the last child born (out of wedlock) and they have both parents on their birth certificate. It's just me.
> 
> ...


This is a forum moderated by volunteers. People have jobs not to mention time zones.
Your physical resemblance is irrelevant. Where does your father stand? You cannot add a person to a birth certificate. What documents are your siblings supposed to provide? What visa are you trying to apply for? 
Fatbrit is the visa guru and he will be able to tell you to the penny what who needs to provide.


----------



## GIN&TONIC (Nov 1, 2010)

This is the visa I will be applying for -

I-130, Petition for Alien Relative


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

GIN&TONIC said:


> This is the visa I will be applying for -
> 
> I-130, Petition for Alien Relative


The I-130 isn't a visa, it's a form to be used by your US relative to petition you for a visa application. Details here: USCIS - I-130, Petition for Alien Relative

>>Filing and approval of an I-130 is only the first step in helping a relative immigrate to the United States. Eligible family members must wait until there is a visa number available before they can apply for an immigrant visa or adjustment of status to a lawful permanent resident. <<
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You will probavly need to get DNA tested ...
they will never accept anything but evidence


----------



## GIN&TONIC (Nov 1, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> You will probavly need to get DNA tested ...
> they will never accept anything but evidence




This is what I thought - thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a point of clarification - it's your sibling(s) in the US who have to file the I130 form to get things started. Check with them to make sure they are willing to be dna tested - and you might have them check with an immigration attorney to see exactly how and whether the DNA test will be acceptable under your circumstances.

Filing fees and DNA testing are very expensive and it would be a shame to pay out all that money only to have the Immigration service tell you they won't accept the results.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

